# No block heater



## Linda (Dec 17, 2010)

When I was looking for a new car I asked the question if this car came with a block heater and was told it did. Now as the temperature is starting to dip in lovely Saskatchewan, I went to look for the plug, couldn't find it even after looking at the PICTURE OF ONE IN THE MANUAL, so I went out to the dealership where I bought it and was told that none of the Cruzes have a block heater. I am told that because of the small engine it won't take much to turn it over. I could also purchase an oil pan heater for $300 if I'm worried. Am I impressed?


----------



## jlalill (Nov 1, 2010)

not sure why it's $300...it's a $100 option when purchasing the car..in canada

as to comparing an engine block heater vs an oil pan heater...i'm not sure which is better .but with your cold winters...one of them is better than none..


----------



## bigredcruze (Nov 15, 2010)

It always cost more after the production for parts.

GM has made block heaters and option for almost all their vehicles now. So if you need one order it that way.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Where do you live that you need a block heater? Just wondering..


----------



## jlalill (Nov 1, 2010)

she lives in Saskatchewan...if you are referring to original poster...


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

Anything east of the Rockies from september to say about June needs a block heater. lol I would have thought that even in a small engine oil gets thick. Go figure


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

justmike said:


> Anything east of the Rockies from september to say about June needs a block heater. lol I would have thought that even in a small engine oil gets thick. Go figure


Lived in Wisconsin & the U.P. of Michigan my whole life & never used a block heater. Every place I have lived my car sits outside. 

The key is a good battery, fresh oil(preferably synthetic), & at least try & start your car once every couple of days(preferably every day). I also try & avoid pointing the front(radiator) into the wind when parked. 

I realize the OP is in Canada where its even colder but even there its probably not necessary to have a block heater on a gas engine.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't know, it gets below 0F on multiple days in NY every year and I have no problems. All of my cars have sat outside (with exception of my newest addtion, the Cruze) and have no problems. I know it's colder in Canada but I really don't think engine block heaters are needed unless you've got a rare diesel engine


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...FWIW, "*eco*" drivers will argue with you about the benefits of engine heaters, because an engine only gets its' best fuel economy when fully warmed, which typically can take up to a half-hour of driving before it's reached.

...even here in Arizona, people have been known to put a 60W or 100W light bulb under their oil pan on cold nights, just to keep the oil "warm" and easy to "flow" when the engine is first started.


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

you can do without a block heater. I had no need for it, nor do any of my friends/family. It's a time and gas saver. But i just let the car run until the RPM's go down to 750 RPM or lower on idle. 

If you really want it, just get it. They can be had for a reasonable price depending where you go.


----------



## lostjuan (Jan 21, 2011)

Your car will start no problem, it was -30 with a windchill of -39 this morning and my cruze started with no complaints. But if you want heat in any reasonable time then it would be wize to install something. I have put off the installation of a preheater of some type simply because it was cheaper to install one myself. One thing I have found unfortunately is that even after the car has idled for 20 min from a cold start using the remote start the cabin is far from warm, the temp gauge has barely moved off it resting point and it idling happly at 750rpm like it was a sunny afternoon. I was hoping for a little more heat and less economy when it's this cold. Usually in most of my other vehicles with no idling and plugged in, I have good heat in a couple of blocks so I am hoping for something similar after the installation.

But here is where there is a slight issue. When I first looked at the option list their was no block heater choice just the oil pan heater which I found kinda of odd. I asked some mechanic friends and they said that their is a trend away from block heaters as they tend to leak and of course lead to cooling problems. I have only had to replace a block heater once in twenty five years but they obviously as mechanics might have a better perspective on the matter than me. I brought up the issue again to my mechanic remembering that I had an inline circulating heater (warms ur cabin and your engine) from my delmont 88 (which I bought off him) and he thought the lack of intrustion into the cooling system (think warranty) of the oil pan heater was what he would do. I mentioned the lack of heat after idling 20 minutes, the car is a small displacement 4 cylinder built to be a fuel mizer (less fuel burned less heat) and that the oil pan heater will probably not bring heat to the inside of the cabin any quicker. I took his non response as an agreement. A block heater maybe the better choice but the warranty people might have other ideas.


----------



## Knightslugger (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm positive they make aftermarket heaters.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...unfortunately, if GM didn't "design-in" the access for "block-heater" the odds are you will NOT be able to install one, because "block" heaters normally screw-into or are attached onto the block so that they can heat-up both the metal of the block as well as large amounts of coolant within the block. If provisions aren't there, then you can't (effectively) stick 'something' onto the block and expect it to work well.

...it _appears_ that GM _only_ offers an OIL PAN heater for the Cruze: *RPO: KPK - HEATER, OIL PAN*

...I'm guessing it's a _special_ "bolt-on" oil pan assembly with heating element(s) embedded in the "pan" cover and (hopefully) a strong, protective power cable that gets routed to the front of the car.

...GM seems to have put a lot of 'faith' in their computer-controlled-thermostat system (when it's functioning perfectly), believing the small engine will "heat-up" _quickly_ due to both its' small-size (thermal mass) and the heat of the embedded turbo-charger.


----------



## lostjuan (Jan 21, 2011)

A long time ago I was told that the holes where block heaters were located in, were actually there for access to the coolant passages for the foundry. The block heater thing was just secondary function. The guy had or said he had worked on a production line. This was way back when disco was popular.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

lostjuan said:


> This was way back when disco was popular.



What? Disco ain't popular anymore?  Oh bee gees !


----------



## Knightslugger (Jan 11, 2011)

I'd be happy with an Oil heater.


----------



## lorik (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes, GM is charging $300 PLUS installation for an oil pan heater for the Cruze. I live in Manitoba and bought my Cruze in December. It has reached -48C here with the wind chill and I have had no problem starting my Cruze. I don't have a garage and live in the country so my yard is out in the open. I take care to nose my car up to my shed and park it "butt" to the wind, which helps. Honestly, my last 2 cars had block heaters, but I barely plugged them in anyway and they always started. 
The Cruze uses the new semi synthetic Dexos oil, which gives your engine more protection. I am a GM employee and can buy the oil pan heater at a cheaper cost, but I'm not going to bother. You have to do what makes you feel comfortable though.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Linda said:


> When I was looking for a new car I asked the question if this car came with a block heater and was told it did.


It doesn't unless it's ordered as an option.

Heating the 3-4 liters of oil in the oil pan is a good way to reduce cold startup engine wear and it may help the engine warm up a little faster, but those looking for "instant heat" when firing up their engine will likely be disapointed.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Blue Angel said:


> Heating the 3-4 liters of oil in the oil pan is a good way to reduce cold *startup engine wear* and it may help the engine warm up a little faster, but those looking for "instant heat" when firing up their engine will likely be disapointed.


...as well as getting better gas milage by reducing the warm-up time (remember, computer-controlled thermostat).

...and, yes, the "warm" oil only helps the engine, not the passenger compartment heater temperature.


----------



## Knightslugger (Jan 11, 2011)

and lord knows the longer an engine idles the more water and fuel diluted the cold engine oil gets.

ever wonder what that milky substance under the cap is? that's oil mixed with water from lack of heat in the engine oil not able to burn off water produced from condensation. the sooner the engine oil temp comes up, the less chance there is for condensation and fuel to build up, thus prolonging oil life, and by extension engine life.


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

i have another suggestion for those people just looking to jump into a warm car and not that concerned about cold starts. for around $100+ you can easily get a remote starter for your car installed. that way the car is already running and warming up while you stay all warm and toasty inside your house waiting for the car to warm up.


----------



## lorik (Feb 17, 2011)

cruze-control said:


> i have another suggestion for those people just looking to jump into a warm car and not that concerned about cold starts. for around $100+ you can easily get a remote starter for your car installed. that way the car is already running and warming up while you stay all warm and toasty inside your house waiting for the car to warm up.


The nice thing is, the Cruze comes with command start to begin with. Works like a charm!


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

lorik said:


> The nice thing is, the Cruze comes with command start to begin with. Works like a charm!


does it come on all the trim models or is it just a part of the whole on-star package?


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

cruze-control said:


> does it come on all the trim models or is it just a part of the whole on-star package?


I have it as part of my On-Star and it is part of my key fob. I have a 2011 2LT 1.4LT


----------



## lorik (Feb 17, 2011)

I looked at a brochure at our dealership and found that remote start is Not Available on the base LS, is an option on the 1LT, and is Standard on the 2LT and the LTZ.


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

cruze-control said:


> i have another suggestion for those people just looking to jump into a warm car and not that concerned about cold starts. for around $100+ you can easily get a remote starter for your car installed. that way the car is already running and warming up while you stay all warm and toasty inside your house waiting for the car to warm up.


You can get remote start on all but the LS model, and if you have heated seats, you can have those start heating when you remotely start the car.


----------



## Mcbride (Feb 25, 2011)

Just go to NAPA or any large auto parts store and buy an oil pan heater.
When glueing it on, just be sure to get out all the air bubbles, or it creates a hotspot that shortens the heaters lifetime.
I put them on my trucks and cars, despite their blockheaters, as warm oil flows better at start up.
Just plug it in say an hour before you plan to start the car.
A timer is good if you generally leave at the same time each day.


----------



## eric (Dec 30, 2011)

i llive in fort nelson,bc,we moved here with the cruze,big mistake,at minus 30 the car wont start,even with oil pan heater,this car has been a lemon since day 1,broken shocks,a squeak in the front that gm hasnt found a anybody smart enough to figure out.has a wind whistle,not a good cold weather ca


----------



## cruze1953 (Jun 30, 2011)

No block heater but you can get a heater that will go into the driver side radiator hose. I installed a 500watt heater, low in the radiator hose on the driver side. I use it to pre-heat the engine to increase fuel economy. I lost almost 10mpg when the weather got below 40 degrees. I run it 1/2 hour before I use the car, within 1 1/2 miles engine temp reads 160 degrees, that brought me back close to summertime mileage for the first part of my trips. You need to cut out about 2 1/2 inches of hose to fit the steel tube that the heater is in into the hose. Be careful on the clamps and make sure heating element is pointing toward engine and is below the level where the radiator hose connects back into the head and heater hoses.


----------



## mr_raider (Aug 13, 2011)

Does your sales contract state that the heater is inlcuded in the price? If so, than go back and get it installed. 300$ is steep. Find another dealer who wil do it cheaper.


----------



## superdave (Oct 4, 2011)

Haha I think anyone who thinks a car doesn't need a block in winter should spend a winter here in saskatchewan when it's in the minus 40s.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

It was neg 14C the other night here in Toronto, When I turned the car on it sounded like crap, I'm actually going to ask the dealer about it becuase I've never had a car sound this bad when starting in cold weather and this is my first "NEW" car.

I've had a 16 year old Civic that had an easier time starting in the cold.

*turn the key.. CHUG.....CHUG.....CHUG.....CHUG..CHUG..CHUG.. and then it finally smoothed out and was ok. The whole car was shaking it was chugging so bad though and before you ask, the oil is still good!


Oh and its a 1.8 LS


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

cruze-control said:


> i have another suggestion for those people just looking to jump into a warm car and not that concerned about cold starts. for around $100+ you can easily get a remote starter for your car installed. that way the car is already running and warming up while you stay all warm and toasty inside your house waiting for the car to warm up.


No can do with a 6 speed manual. Plus even if I could, the remote start would cut down on my mpg, which is very important to me. Currently getting 36.3 with 90% backroads.


----------



## YKNWT (Oct 6, 2012)

Linda said:


> When I was looking for a new car I asked the question if this car came with a block heater and was told it did. Now as the temperature is starting to dip in lovely Saskatchewan, I went to look for the plug, couldn't find it even after looking at the PICTURE OF ONE IN THE MANUAL, so I went out to the dealership where I bought it and was told that none of the Cruzes have a block heater. I am told that because of the small engine it won't take much to turn it over. I could also purchase an oil pan heater for $300 if I'm worried. Am I impressed?



Linda,

Just to confirm you CANNOT have a traditional block heater installed in a Cruze due both to its small size and that it is turbo. I had ordered an aftermarket block heater at the time of purchasing the Cruze (a 2012 Eco) through the dealership and found out only once I moved up to Yellowknife that it was in fact an oil pan heater they had installed. It wasn't $300 though, more like $150 with install.

They have since agreed to pay for the install of a circulating heater (the other, cheaper, option in leu of a block heater is an inline heater) which both heats and circulates the engine coolant which is largely what a block heater does as compared to heating just the oil which is what an oil pan heater does.

When all is said and done I will have the oil pan heater which they initially installed, a circulating heater (to do what the engine block heater I ordered was SUPPOSED to do) and also a battery blanket. 

Apparently all very good ideas up here.


----------



## YKNWT (Oct 6, 2012)

Camcruse said:


> No can do with a 6 speed manual. Plus even if I could, the remote start would cut down on my mpg, which is very important to me. Currently getting 36.3 with 90% backroads.



Actually you can have a remote start with the 6 spd manual. I can say this confidently because I have both haha. You just need to have the car in neutral and the e-brake pulled (with the car still running) when you engage it then turn the key off, get out, and hit the "lock" button on the remote start FOB to finalize it and turn the car off.


----------



## lostjuan (Jan 21, 2011)

YKNWT said:


> Linda,
> 
> Just to confirm you CANNOT have a traditional block heater installed in a Cruze
> 
> ...


Would you be so kind and send some pics of the inline heater install as I would like 
to go there myself.

I want to confirm something without a block heater you freeze your @$$ off in these
things. I am not talking about 20 degrees F we had two weeks of -15 F with windchills 
of -40. It takes way too long for this thing to warm up when it has sat for a couple of
days or more and this after starting it and letting it idle for twenty minutes.
It just produces little heat at idle.


----------



## YKNWT (Oct 6, 2012)

I actually went the route of the circulating heater rather than the inline heater BUT I haven't had it done yet. Probably tomorrow or the next day. the only difference being that the inline heater just heats the coolant without circulating it where the circulating does both. As for the inline I know they just cut your rad hose and insert it then clamp the hose on both sides. As for the circulating IF I can get pictures of it I certainly will.

And ya, with the engine being as small as it is, it has a hard time producing a lot of heat during idle. I went with what I call the full Arctic Package:

Heated seats
Remote start
Battery blanket
Oil pan heater
(and now) circulating heater.

Heated seats are great for the comfort, the rest for engine/battery health.


----------



## N519AT (Aug 23, 2012)

YKNWT said:


> I actually went the route of the circulating heater rather than the inline heater BUT I haven't had it done yet. Probably tomorrow or the next day. the only difference being that the inline heater just heats the coolant without circulating it where the circulating does both. As for the inline I know they just cut your rad hose and insert it then clamp the hose on both sides. As for the circulating IF I can get pictures of it I certainly will.
> 
> And ya, with the engine being as small as it is, it has a hard time producing a lot of heat during idle. I went with what I call the full Arctic Package:
> 
> ...


Let us know how the install goes. Perhaps you could do a DIY write up in the How-To forum.

I had a TDI with the FrostHeater installed and I miss it more than ever! These cold mornings are killing me.


----------



## lostjuan (Jan 21, 2011)

You can get heated seats without leather?


----------



## YKNWT (Oct 6, 2012)

N519AT: I certainly will let you know how it goes, and what difference I notice engine-wise, but I definitely am not doing this one myself! It might not be that hard in the end but I just don't want to risk anything and it is being covered by the dealership anyway. Any useful information I will definitely pass on.

lostjaun: You bet. The heated seats, along with the block (turned oil pan) heater were installed by the dealer, but aftermarket. I do remember reading somewhere that from the actual factory you can't have the heated seats without leather, but again this was not from the factory just aftermarket through the dealership, and worked into the financing.


----------



## lostjuan (Jan 21, 2011)

Wonder where I could get some of those heated seats or option non oem. 
I have a circulating heater that I have thought of installing it attaches to the heater core 
hoses and has a pump.


----------



## YKNWT (Oct 6, 2012)

lostjuan said:


> Wonder where I could get some of those heated seats or option non oem.
> I have a circulating heater that I have thought of installing it attaches to the heater core
> hoses and has a pump.


A quick google search came up with this place: 

Heated Seats - Custom seat heaters to a variety of vehicles - Autotemp Air and Sound

$299 per seat I think. 

I'll definitely let people know how the circulating heater works out.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

YKNWT said:


> Actually you can have a remote start with the 6 spd manual. I can say this confidently because I have both haha. You just need to have the car in neutral and the e-brake pulled (with the car still running) when you engage it then turn the key off, get out, and hit the "lock" button on the remote start FOB to finalize it and turn the car off.


3 dealerships in my area told me they would not put remote start on my manual and that to do so aftermarket could have negative effects on my warranty. 

You are correct, remote start CAN be installed on a manual car. But this is a brand new car so if it ain't from the dealer, I ain't doin it. 

Sent from my XT912 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## YKNWT (Oct 6, 2012)

Odd, like I said mine was done through the dealership, brand new car. But if you stick to the "if it ain't from the dealer, I ain't doin it" mantra...was it they who removed your intake resonator and installed the K&N filter?

From what I understand from cars past, the danger of a remote starter comes from a potential flooding situation but that is only in EXTREME cold temps when the cold engine fails to turn over but fuel keeps getting injected. But I am talking like -30 F. Virginia Beach should be ok.


----------



## YKNWT (Oct 6, 2012)

I've chatted with two separate mechanics up here today (one from the GM dealership, the other was an independent) and both suggested I do NOT go with the circulating heater. For one, since it is not a GM part any issues resulting from it obviously wouldn't be covered by warranty. Two, one of the guys mentioned that below -35 C (-31 F) they have been known to leak. Lastly, due to the engine's smaller size they both said the oil pan heater is enough, along with a battery blanket that is.

Not to mention the power bill and power bar I would need to plug in all the heaters. 

I am still undecided, I have read a few more threads on other forums about circulating heaters and the general consensus is that those who have them are glad to very glad they do.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

YKNWT said:


> Odd, like I said mine was done through the dealership, brand new car. But if you stick to the "if it ain't from the dealer, I ain't doin it" mantra...was it they who removed your intake resonator and installed the K&N filter?
> .



Ahh you got me there, however I am not afraid of something happening with the intake by putting a k&n in. Have run them for years. So it is an exception to my little rule. 

You could also fault me for the tune as well being it is not GM. However it also was a widely tested and well reviewed product, so I made an exception. And it is transparent, so I am not worried. 

However a remote starter put on away from a dealer could in fact fault my warranty in many ways. And in its own regard is not as simple as finding a well reviewed product but also allowing someone who is not the dealer to start touching the wiring of my new car.

I will check again with my local dealers. Where are you located? 

Sent from my XT912 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

YKNWT-

Sounds like you have a pretty good dealer willing to do add ons, but they are having "cold feet" doing the recirculation heater..

There's been many posts here on Cruzetalk, but I don't think anyone has done it. Based on my reading of alldata, I would think that placing a recirculation heater in the heater core return hose to the back of the water pump on the 1.4L would be an option. 

The problem would be getting a heater that actually pumps the fluid rather than just expecting natural convection to raise warm fluid to the top. All the heaters I've seen here in Minnesota require that the heater be mounted down low in the engine bay, and natural convection causes the warm fluid to rise. 


What type of circulation heaters are people aware of that actually "pump" the fluid? Disconnecting the heater hose return at the back of the water pump, and placing a recirculation pump near the passenger front strut tower is kind of tempting. I think it could be attempted without cutting any factory hoses, if the right heater could be found.

Last winter I didn't think was that bad, but -6F yesterday took a long time to warm up and heat the cabin. Simply too small of an engine. 


Anyone tried and succussful blocking radiators? Not sure if it would buy us that much, but an 1LT doesn't have the ECO shutters.


----------



## YKNWT (Oct 6, 2012)

I bought the car in Halifax, NS, Canada, that is where the heated seats and oil pan heater were installed. I now live in Yellowknife, Northwest Territories. It is the dealership up here that is recommending against a circulating heater. They will do it just recommend that I don't saying that the oil pan heater/battery blanket is enough. The brand is Zero Start but, yes, it works by convection. No built in pump.

Also, I'd say over half the cars up here block off their grilles to prevent direct cold air hitting the rad. I was just chatting with another member about this privately. Some have OEM looking bibs that don't look bad but A LOT of people just duct take cardboard or even a blanket on or just behind their grille.

I'll try get some photos, some look pretty ridiculous.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Our family had a 93 Ford F-150 that had aftermarket panels to place in the grill instead of a bib. I think I'll live with the heat the way it is before I start bibbing the Cruze. Unless there's a nice looking insert that's made in the aftermarket. I have a car bra to reduce rock chips on road trips, and that works well, but if your as picky as me, your always cleaning under it.. It's off now, and is only placed on the car for significant road trips.

Thanks for confirming Zero Start.. It looks like if it's a car heater they make it. After looking at their catalog it doesn't look like they have a "pumped" recirculation heater, but I haven't called them directly either.


----------



## oolowrideoo (Mar 2, 2011)

I installed these last week...
Universal 11" x 19" Carbon Fiber Heating Element Heated Seat Heater Kit


----------



## MCH86GN (Oct 23, 2014)

Blue Angel said:


> It doesn't unless it's ordered as an option.
> 
> Heating the 3-4 liters of oil in the oil pan is a good way to reduce cold startup engine wear and it may help the engine warm up a little faster, but those looking for "instant heat" when firing up their engine will likely be disapointed.


IMO that is the only reason I would install an engine heater, to heat or keep the oil heated to a higher temperature. Having it to prevent cold startup engine wear is worth for those of us in the northern states and Canada.


----------



## Bullet (Aug 9, 2013)

At least here in this periphery of the globe, there is no any block heaters for any new cars anymore available. They say that block and even hose heaters are affecting to the engine control system making all kind of problems. That for the only type of engine heaters are either those oil pan heaters (DEFA / WarmUp) or fuel operated heaters (Fuel Operated Heaters - Eberspächer). Block and hose heaters are only available for old cars with less electronics. And here it is really good to have some kind of heater to avoid engine wear, though many people do not care about it. They sell their cars after few years, so it doesn't mean anything. For people like me, who want to keep the same car longer, it means still a lot.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

To bad that unlike a "frostheater" that's made for VW Diesels to keep the antifreeze warm, there's nothing really worthwhile for a gas cruze.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Even if you get a factory GM engine heater they are setup not to work above 0F/-18C. 
I believe all cars sold in the prairie provinces of Canada come standard with some sort of an engine/block heater as we do regularly see below -20F/-30C weather in the winter months. Even if the engine starts it very hard on the internals to do so when the block is stone cold. It takes many seconds for oil pressure to come up at these temps. 

I will be likely looking into some additional heating means for my diesel Cruze here shortly as winter is yet again approaching.


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

I'd likely to forget to unplug  but then I suppose you get used to it, sort of a ritual for all of you freezing your toes off.

We had a few weeks or so of -10F last winter, my wife's car was outside during this time, never had any issues with starting. ( oil flow at startup of course is another issue, and I have no idea how much of a issue that was ) Hopefully this year, our cars will be in the garage all winter, probably staying above 0F on the worst of days.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

iggy said:


> I'd likely to forget to unplug  but then I suppose you get used to it, sort of a ritual for all of you freezing your toes off.
> 
> We had a few weeks or so of -10F last winter, my wife's car was outside during this time, never had any issues with starting. ( oil flow at startup of course is another issue, and I have no idea how much of a issue that was ) Hopefully this year, our cars will be in the garage all winter, probably staying above 0F on the worst of days.


I have forgot to unplug once, if you use strait cord ends they will usually unplug without incident. Every now and then you see a car going down the road with 10ft of cord behind it! 

​I know once its below 0F and definitely below -20F you can start really hearing the lack of oil. For a good 10 seconds or so the engine sounds like a metal coffee can with loose bolts being shaken. 

I for one would like to have my block pre-heated once its down in the 15F range and below. Its good for the engine and the interior gets heat quickly. It is disappointing that to bypass the factory cord thermostat or to add additional engine heaters will likely result in a CEL. I am still thinking that I will try it as I typically use a timer to only run it for about 4 hours prior to my intended departure time. I have read that others have had some luck avoiding CEL's under this scenario.


----------



## GRIMland (Jun 1, 2014)

I was also thinking about bypassing the OEM heaters internal plug thermostat, and using an AC timer to set for no more than 4 hours or heating prior to morning starts.

One question about the OEM oil pan heater: I doesn't appear that I can get the plug end out of the grill anywhere due to the tight pattern. For people with these heaters, do you have to open the hood for A/C hookup each time you use it?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

TDCruze said:


> I know once its below 0F and definitely below -20F you can start really hearing the lack of oil. For a good 10 seconds or so the engine sounds like a metal coffee can with loose bolts being shaken.


What kind of oil are you using? The dealer dexos blend and Mobil 1 in my car I have never experienced this. My car sits outside 100% of the time and had at least a dozen days at -12F(-25C) to -22F(-30C) last winter. Thank god I have remote start! I still open the door to my house and listen every time I start it. 

Torque app + remote start is where its at.... I can sit in the comfort of my house & wait until my oil, coolant, trans are up to a certain point before I even head outside. I like my coolant to be 75F, oil and trans above 32F. That way my car shifts great, and I have a bit of heat after driving a few city blocks. Still take a bit to fully warm up, but at least I ain’t' driving 10-15 minutes with no heat at all.


----------



## brent769 (Apr 4, 2013)

GRIMland said:


> I was also thinking about bypassing the OEM heaters internal plug thermostat, and using an AC timer to set for no more than 4 hours or heating prior to morning starts.
> 
> One question about the OEM oil pan heater: I doesn't appear that I can get the plug end out of the grill anywhere due to the tight pattern. For people with these heaters, do you have to open the hood for A/C hookup each time you use it?


I don't open my hood each time, I have the plug hanging out by the passenger headlight. I haven't taken out the thermostat yet, but do have it on a timer... so it has to be cold enough (around -18C) and the timer turns on at 4am. By 7am it has had some time to warm up the oil.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I haven't tried to place the plug on my Cruze yet, but usually I have always just flopped it out of the hood somewhere out of the way and leave it for the winter. Just make sure that there is not to much flopping around, 4-6" at the most. 

My own vehicles I used Mobil 1 so it wasn't really that bad, but my work van was just cheap whatever oil and it sounded terrible when it nears -40F especially. I ALWAYS plug in too so I avoid this on my own cars for the most part.

I still have those "free" dealer oil changes for the Cruze, but I am debating making the switch to full synthetic before winter. So I may not use the changes from the dealer at all.


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

Did you buy your car new? Or was it used? I ask because in Canada block heaters are not an option. They just come with them. In the States it is an option. Just wondering if it is used it could possibly be one the dealer bought from there. FYI there is a removable plug in the engine block for installing your heater. I know last winter here in Manitoba /Saskatchewan border, when it dipped to - 53 with the wind, my car was plugged in and still had trouble starting. 2012 mitsubishi ralliart with an exide battery 900 and some cca. Give yourself the piece of mind. Get the block heater


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

TDCruze said:


> I haven't tried to place the plug on my Cruze yet, but usually I have always just flopped it out of the hood somewhere out of the way and leave it for the winter. Just make sure that there is not to much flopping around, 4-6" at the most.
> 
> My own vehicles I used Mobil 1 so it wasn't really that bad, but my work van was just cheap whatever oil and it sounded terrible when it nears -40F especially. I ALWAYS plug in too so I avoid this on my own cars for the most part.
> 
> I still have those "free" dealer oil changes for the Cruze, but I am debating making the switch to full synthetic before winter. So I may not use the changes from the dealer at all.


FYI Mobil 1 delvac esp 0-w30. Is particulate filter friendly. Make sure it is the esp one though. It's the only oil I've found that is the same as dexos2. Just doesn't have the stamp. I'm running it in my diesel. It's nice to have the lighter weight of oil in the cold months plus full synthetic.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

cruze diesel starts just fine unplugged at even -51

quick heat with the factory electric heater


----------



## Davep (Apr 14, 2014)

Granted Toronto isn't cold like out west, but we still have below 0 degrees fahrenheit days. I used AmsOil 0W30 Signature Series oil in my 2.4 Cobalt, and even after 6 years on the OEM battery, it started with no hesitation after sitting overnight outdoors. (I'd still own that car if it wasn't broadsided by a red light runner.)

If you are concerned about engine protection, get best quality synthetic. (For extremely cold climate, get 0W30.) If all you want to do is keep warm, get a down feathered parka.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, this thread is taking me back to the old days when trying to start a car in subzero weather. One major problem was the choke freezing up and six volt batteries. Was easy to drain the block on these things and put coolant into a bucket and set that on the gas range to warm it up. Also easy to pull the plugs to heat those up.

When engine heaters came along, these would be mounted in the radiator hoses at a spot that went into the engine thermostat. But still needed 120VAC to run these things. Can be a problem if living in an apartment building with your car parked a block away out in the street someplace. Plugging in a float type battery charger also help, just enough current to warm it up a tad. 

Another solution was to buy a loud alarm clock, and go out every couple or hours or so and start and run the engine for 10-15 minutes or so. What's worse, getting up a couple of hours early to heat everything, or waking up every couple of hours.

Prior to fuel injection, always installed some kind of a block heater, today, your electrical bill can kill you. But even left outside in extreme subzero weather, and keeping your vehicle well tuned, they would start. Really wouldn't trust a remote starter, would like to be in the vehicle to see whats going on.

Big factor is where you choose to live and how accessible your vehicle is to you. And how much you want to pay for rent. Apartments with underground parking won't have this problem, but paying your rent for these extra spaces will.

Ha, not sure why it took me so long to insulate my attached garage, if it was -35*F outside, would be -40*F inside of the garage. Only cost me a couple of hundred bucks and now rarely ever gets below freezing, heat lost in the home warms it up.

Son learned from this, when he had a new home built, had me out the next day when he first moved in to insulate his garage. Before I pull the Cruze out, make sure the recir door is on. Still have to get up an hour earlier to clear off the snow, so wondering why still living up north.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

NickD said:


> Ha, not sure why it took me so long to insulate my attached garage, if it was -35*F outside, would be -40*F inside of the garage. Only cost me a couple of hundred bucks and now rarely ever gets below freezing, heat lost in the home warms it up.


This alone will significantly increase your winter MPG over mine, since my car sits parked outside 100% of the time. Takes way longer to heat from -20F to the cruzes 180-230F operating temperature than from 35F in an unheated garage. 

Cruze starts very well every time in the winter, suspect such a tiny engine doesn't take much to turn over. Have left my car sit 24hrs well below zero and it fired right up. Probably helps I have an AGM battery though. Really glad I got remote start, at least I can start to get things warming up before I ever head outside.


----------



## dwolson2 (Dec 24, 2013)

Does anyone know what the part number is for the factory plug you put into the block or what size oil pan heater you can put on?


----------



## Colt45 (Jan 4, 2014)

Tyranttrent said:


> Did you buy your car new? Or was it used? I ask because in Canada block heaters are not an option. They just come with them. In the States it is an option. Just wondering if it is used it could possibly be one the dealer bought from there. FYI there is a removable plug in the engine block for installing your heater. I know last winter here in Manitoba /Saskatchewan border, when it dipped to - 53 with the wind, my car was plugged in and still had trouble starting. 2012 mitsubishi ralliart with an exide battery 900 and some cca. Give yourself the piece of mind. Get the block heater


Most manufacturers here quietly add the "cold climate package" and charge you for it....then bury it in the price or those wonderful/criminal "Administration Fees".


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Tyranttrent said:


> Did you buy your car new? Or was it used? I ask because in Canada block heaters are not an option. They just come with them.


2 of 4 cars ive owned, ive had to install a block heater...so no.


----------



## Freddy2009 (Oct 6, 2014)

TDCruze said:


> I haven't tried to place the plug on my Cruze yet, but usually I have always just flopped it out of the hood somewhere out of the way and leave it for the winter. Just make sure that there is not to much flopping around, 4-6" at the most.
> 
> My own vehicles I used Mobil 1 so it wasn't really that bad, but my work van was just cheap whatever oil and it sounded terrible when it nears -40F especially. I ALWAYS plug in too so I avoid this on my own cars for the most part.
> 
> I still have those "free" dealer oil changes for the Cruze, but I am debating making the switch to full synthetic before winter. So I may not use the changes from the dealer at all.


You just have to paid for the price difference between semi to full syntec.Easy...


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Tyranttrent said:


> when it dipped to - 53 with the wind,


Why would anyone want to live in that?! hmy:

Doesn't get that cold here and I still hate it


----------



## Colt45 (Jan 4, 2014)

We don't....it is usually because of family ties!! Five more years I retire somewhere where my daily drivers are a '69 GTO and 56 Chevy Apache pickup.


----------

